# LMU - Digital App Question



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

I of course emailed the office, but I know quite a few of you have submitted your applications already so I figure I might get a quicker response here. 

How exactly are the recommendations submitted? The phrasing in the instructions is a bit confusing. Am I personally supposed to submit them or when the application gets submitted does the school send requests to the recommenders to submit themselves? 

I'm normally so internet savvy, but all these different processes for each school and how their websites function so differently is throwing me off! haha.


----------



## googoomuck (Jan 11, 2016)

After you pay for the application, it sends the requests automatically to the emails you listed on your application. You don't have to do anything. When one of your letters is submitted you'll get a notification email to tell you. The LMU app is kinda weird because half of it doesn't open up to you at first...it's like there are two "submit" stages.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

It is an odd system they have isn't it? Thanks for the reassurance! I submitted the 'application' earlier today so I was worried my page was somehow flawed or I messed something up. I'm assuming it'll take a day or so for my transcript to show up the same way? I had my undergrad send it back in December.


----------



## googoomuck (Jan 11, 2016)

Transcripts, I am not sure about. The page where you submit your samples (called something like "additional materials") looks sort of like a checklist and as they receive your letters and transcripts they show up there on the list. Looking at mine, none are listed as received yet (and I haven't gotten any emails). That's probably because they have to come in through the mail. I am so burned out on transcripts...just, no thanks. lol.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh jeeze I bet you are! I was getting caught up on your saga earlier today. I think the last time I was on the forum was right when that started. Must be so frustrating!


----------



## googoomuck (Jan 14, 2016)

Ok, here's an update. I just logged into the application and all my transcripts say "received". So they show up just like the letters of recommendation, just that you don't get an email notification about it like you do with letters.

(I'm not sure if you need this info at this point--but it might help somebody else.)


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks!

Yes I did wind up emailing them again after a few other snaffus. My transcripts were lost in the shuffle but they found them and linked them to my application. The good part about LMU is even if their online application is a little confusing, their office has been fantastic with answering questions promptly and with their communication!


----------



## googoomuck (Jan 15, 2016)

I haven't asked them about this, but I suspect the supplemental materials have a later deadline. (Please someone correct me if I'm wrong!) As far as I can tell, it says January 15 is the deadline "for completed applications"--and your application will say "completed" as soon as you pay, regardless of whether ANY of your other stuff has come in.

Again...someone please correct me if you know what I don't!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 15, 2016)

Everything is due today. The application requirements section of their application instructions includes this:

*Applicants must submit all materials to the **Graduate Division** by the deadline of January 15, 2016.*
*
http://sftv.lmu.edu/admissions/grad/mfarequirements/writingandproducingfortvmfarequirements/*


----------

